# Please post pictures of your Wood shed.



## IPLUMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Need to build a new wood shed this spring and am getting ideas, Please post pictures of you wood shed and or processing areas. Thanks


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 2, 2009)

The search feature is your friend.


----------



## IPLUMB (Jan 2, 2009)

I have already found the search button THANKS! just hoping to get more ideas...


----------



## Paso One (Jan 2, 2009)

I have an 2 old sea cans 8 x 20 gets hotter than he** in the summer and drys wood fast.
This picture is my excess pallets and a few scraps of birch.

I can move it around all i want.


----------



## IPLUMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Paso One said:


> I have an 2 old sea cans 8 x 20 gets hotter than he** in the summer and drys wood fast.
> This picture is my excess pallets and a few scraps of birch.
> 
> I can move it around all i want.



Thats pretty neat! You get enough air flow through there to dry?


----------



## spudzone (Jan 2, 2009)

*8X16 lean-to*

Just a lurker, but this one worked for me. 8'X16' lean-to with a metal roof for shedding snow. Holds about 5.5-6 cords comfortably. Consider full lattice sides for faster drying. Most of my wood is from dead standing red oak- it's already partially dry when cut. 

Happy winter!


----------



## November Wolf (Jan 2, 2009)

spudzone said:


> Just a lurker, but this one worked for me. 8'X16' lean-to with a metal roof for shedding snow. Holds about 5.5-6 cords comfortably. Consider full lattice sides for faster drying. Most of my wood is from dead standing red oak- it's already partially dry when cut.
> 
> Happy winter!




Thats really nice. I'm looking at building one like that to for next year.


----------



## IPLUMB (Jan 2, 2009)

November Wolf said:


> Thats really nice. I'm looking at building one like that to for next year.



YEP! This is great! Thanks for the ideas...Keep em coming.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Jan 2, 2009)

I have two wood sheds.

This one is at the farm and we just put it up this fall. Dont look like much but we have little in it. 40ft x 12ft We have a pile like this in the other end too, next years wood

<IMG SRC=http://i36.tinypic.com/2qwieyx.jpg>

This one is at the house 

<IMG SRC=http://i9.tinypic.com/4zcmsxx.jpg>


----------



## Ljute (Jan 2, 2009)

Extension of barn/shed roof.


----------



## rocky226 (Jan 2, 2009)

spudzone said:


> Just a lurker, but this one worked for me. 8'X16' lean-to with a metal roof for shedding snow. Holds about 5.5-6 cords comfortably. Consider full lattice sides for faster drying. Most of my wood is from dead standing red oak- it's already partially dry when cut.
> 
> Happy winter!



Really likes your shed. Will be building one this spring myself.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 2, 2009)

here's mine not much but it gets the job done


----------



## alderman (Jan 3, 2009)

*Wood shed pics*


----------



## fourapples (Jan 3, 2009)

*More Wood Rack Pics*

Here are some pics of the wood rack I built last summer, got the idea from some of the sugar camp wood racks that were posted back then. It holds a little over 6 cords and I will have to refill it (top it off) at least once this winter. It makes it easy to measure the amount of wood I am using, has lights and is close by OWB. So far I have not had to cover sides, residual rain and snow are not effecting the wood that much. I have removable ends (only showing one) to allow full capacity stacking.


----------



## fourapples (Jan 3, 2009)

*Try again*

These uploads are more friendly to view. File size changed, same pics as previous.


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 3, 2009)

here's mind...


----------



## jcappe (Jan 3, 2009)

WidowMaker said:


> here's mind...




 Crazy, I have the exact same one you do! 

On a serious note though, I really like these threads because in the near future I'm going to be doing something....probably a carport.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 3, 2009)

WidowMaker said:


> here's mind...



does that fold out to a 12 cord shed?


----------



## Airecon (Jan 3, 2009)

If you can get free or very cheap wood shipping pallets you might could build out of them. Look here http://summerville-novascotia.com/PalletShed/ 
Some of the sheds don't look bad.


----------



## cord arrow (Jan 3, 2009)

Shed roof off back lot garage...


----------



## country boy (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is one of my woodsheds not a real good picture but the only one i got . You can pickup these old stock trailers dirt cheap at auctions and work great for storing firewood .


----------



## November Wolf (Jan 3, 2009)

WidowMaker said:


> here's mind...



So far your in last place.:biggrinbounce2:

But I've got one too except it is green.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 4, 2009)

I covered my 8 cord pile of wood the first year I had the boiler with a tarp, and it was a major PITA when it got 3ft of snow and ice on it to get the wood out!

I ran across a 52ft box trailer for free the next summer, all I had to do is get it off the dudes property. Well....demo saw, a set of torches, a little framing and a few sheets of tin later, viola....a $200 shed that holds 10-12 cord


----------



## IPLUMB (Jan 4, 2009)

These are all great ideas! THANKS


----------



## jcappe (Jan 4, 2009)

That was a great idea Blazin. Nice looking shed.


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 4, 2009)

I had to chime in, because I'm in the same boat. These are great ideas and I need alot of them to figure out how I'm going to design mine, as you can see, we get a little snow here. Keep 'em coming!<BR>
This is a temp wood shed, some white fir rounds w/a metel roof, thrown together to get me through the winter!<BR>
<BR>
<img src="http://mcallisterdrywall.com/as/1-04-2009/shed1.jpg">


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well if you're out in the boondocks here's our white trash special. While splitting we throw our wood onto a gravel pad...wood is in a big long pile haven't stacked wood in a very long time, a real time saver.


----------



## country boy (Jan 4, 2009)

This is a great thread and its always nice to see money saving ideas


----------



## pwl (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 4, 2009)

pwl said:


> Here's mine.




Aaah you need to get the wood in the shed MR! LOL! Nice setup! 

Only reason mine's facin out is so I can shine the lights from my truck into it when I drive up for night loading.


----------



## modn (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is what I did: 12'X20' addition to my existing shop 75' away from the house 95' of pipe around the trees. I nosed the front into the addition and is working very well. I can enter through the shop or the 8'x8' garage door. The eaves and ridge cap are all open and the door is left open in the summer to allow for some air movement. The roof is completely clear Suntuf panels which allow a lot of light in so I don't have to turn on the lights until dark.

1st pic: view of the addition & the start of next years wood

2nd pic: view of the boiler from the outside. Haven't decided what to do for skirting around the base as it keeps the wind and snow out of the building, but what is pictured will do for now.

3rd pic: view on the inside. I'm going to get an exhaust fan with louvers and place it to the upper left of the stove with a switch to evacuate the smoke when loading. Since I'm a distributor for them it shouldn't be too bad, we'll see. I also enclosed the water gauge so I could see and fill from the inside. You can see the white box covering it from pic 2, used pvc trim to seal the outside and to make the gauge cover.

4th pic: view of my 10+cord ready to burn. I also installed the halogen light on to the wall with its own switch. Makes it very handy day or night to see inside the stove.


----------



## Longshot (Jan 6, 2009)

spudzone said:


> Just a lurker, but this one worked for me. 8'X16' lean-to with a metal roof for shedding snow. Holds about 5.5-6 cords comfortably. Consider full lattice sides for faster drying. Most of my wood is from dead standing red oak- it's already partially dry when cut.
> 
> Happy winter!



Nice job!
.......I know what I'm doing, come april.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine.... 8' x 20'


----------



## Jon E (Jan 6, 2009)

I posted this in another thread but here's another picture. 8 x 16 holds about 5-1/2 to 6 cords depending on how high I stack it. It was built from rough-sawn 5x5 and 4x4 posts and 2x6 rafters off my sawmill, and six sheets of 3x12 galvalume metal roofing. Total cost of materials about $250 for the roofing and the Timberlok lag screws holding it all together.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 6, 2009)

*here is mine 18x31*




http://www.pbase.com/ericjeeper/image/98970025/medium


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 6, 2009)

here's my temporary one , plan on building a 8x16 , but this one was free , holds about 2 cords


----------



## blly8325 (Jan 30, 2009)

Awsome Shed!! I live in Orange cty. NY And I hope i never have put on a pair of snow shoes to fetch some wood. The only time I've worn a pair was to tag along w/ my buddy on his trap line! Kudos to you, winters are that bad over there? Just finished dealing w/ an ice storm mess. Happy Winter to you too.


spudzone said:


> Just a lurker, but this one worked for me. 8'X16' lean-to with a metal roof for shedding snow. Holds about 5.5-6 cords comfortably. Consider full lattice sides for faster drying. Most of my wood is from dead standing red oak- it's already partially dry when cut.
> 
> Happy winter!


----------



## nathandrews (Jan 30, 2009)

I built mine last year. About 85% of it arrived at my place in log form. I had a portable mill come in and cut the lumber the previous year. the structure is Ash and Black locust. The siding and roof are basswood and Aspen. I built it on top of treated 6x6's on a pier type foundation. It is so nice to not have to mess around with tarps anymore!


----------



## crs7200 (Jan 30, 2009)

*tnt carport with my extras*

View attachment 88387


View attachment 88388


View attachment 88389


----------



## grampakev (Jan 30, 2009)

nathandrews said:


> I built mine last year. About 85% of it arrived at my place in log form. I had a portable mill come in and cut the lumber the previous year. the structure is Ash and Black locust. The siding and roof are basswood and Aspen. I built it on top of treated 6x6's on a pier type foundation. It is so nice to not have to mess around with tarps anymore!



nice shed


----------



## mimilkman1 (Jan 30, 2009)

crs7200 said:


> View attachment 88387
> 
> 
> View attachment 88388
> ...



That looks great!   

Kyle


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 30, 2009)

*Hopefu;;y this will work*


----------



## wkpoor (Jan 30, 2009)

*Hey Jeepman*

Why didn't you buy the sides when you put up that purdy blue building. At least I got the full length sides and back. hehehehehehe Oh and what is that funny looking slant wall in the back round??? You a tree hugger???


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 30, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Why didn't you buy the sides when you put up that purdy blue building. At least I got the full length sides and back. hehehehehehe Oh and what is that funny looking slant wall in the back round??? You a tree hugger???



I want the breeze to blow through it.. As for that slanted wall.. Friends that is what we refer to as a federal and state tax write off.. It really does a good job of heating the house during the buffer seasons.. Plus on these bitter cold sunny days.. They will bring in some serious heat to the storage tank.
One of these days I want to get rid of all the stuff excluding the woodshed in the backyard.. and put in one of them there indoor boilers..Something a bit more efficient.


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 2, 2009)

This is a great thread for me, as you can see I need to build another shed myself. This is where I store my overflow/ next years wood. I've got five pallets laid down between these trees with wood stacked four to five feet high. You'll notice I've spared no expense with this arrangement and have the tarp bungeed at each end.  






When the time is right (either I run out or in the Fall) I haul my wood up here. The door on the left goes into the garage, first door on the right is the shop and the second door is the wood shed.






This is my remaining wood supply for this year, December was brutal! This is 8' X 16' and I usually fill 3/4 of it. It also doubles as a paint booth for small parts. (A-arms hanging from the ceiling) We've got a couple cats that sleep in here as well.






And this is looking back towards the door. Some years I try to fill this with kindling but this year I just stuck my knot free strait grain easy splitting stuff in there.


----------



## woodbooga (Feb 2, 2009)

myzamboni said:


> The search feature is your friend.



What's the bigger eForum ettiquette faux pas: starting a redundant thread or reviving a defunct thread from months or even years ago?

I'm not trying to be a smartass. I'm curious since I've been tempted to reply to threads from long ago but have refrained at the risk of :deadhorse:


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 2, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> What's the bigger eForum ettiquette faux pas: starting a redundant thread or reviving a defunct thread from months or even years ago?
> 
> I'm not trying to be a smartass. I'm curious since I've been tempted to reply to threads from long ago but have refrained at the risk of :deadhorse:



I would hope the only reason someone suggests using the search feature is as a resource and not to discourage starting a new thread. I guess I can't speak for everyone but I enjoy talking about this stuff, if I didn't I wouldn't respond. If we're going to be expected to search everything we may as well be members of Google.


----------



## Laird (Feb 2, 2009)

+1 :agree2:


----------



## Philbert (Feb 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted by myzamboni: The search feature is your friend





woodbooga said:


> What's the bigger eForum ettiquette faux pas: starting a redundant thread or reviving a defunct thread from months or even years ago? I'm not trying to be a smartass. I'm curious since I've been tempted to reply to threads from long ago but have refrained at the risk of :deadhorse:



I have had a lot of trouble with the 'search' feature on AS - often could not find things that I know are buried in threads, or even thread topics. 

I have enjoyed this thread, or at least this version of it. And I appreciate it when someone is able to refer me to a specific, previous thread if I missed it or could not find it.

Philbert


----------



## woodbooga (Feb 2, 2009)

Philbert said:


> I have had a lot of trouble with the 'search' feature on AS - often could not find things that I know are buried in threads, or even thread topics.
> 
> I have enjoyed this thread, or at least this version of it. And I appreciate it when someone is able to refer me to a specific, previous thread if I missed it or could not find it.
> 
> Philbert



Seems to be a bigger deal in the chainsaw forum where you get multiple 455 vs 361 threads on a weekly basis. 

I guess that redundant threads don't bug me. I reckon if a thread sucks, the free marketplace of ideas will winnow it out and no one will reply. 

I mean, I start crappy threads no one wants to reply to all the time. I just say to myself, I suck, dust myself off, and get on with my life.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 2, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Seems to be a bigger deal in the chainsaw forum where you get multiple 455 vs 361 threads on a weekly basis.



Like these kinds of threads?

"what type of oil . . ."

"who makes the best saw . . ."

"how do I sharpen . . ."

"how much would you charge for . . ."

We were all newbies at one time, and maybe the redundant questions show us what we all have in common.

Philbert


----------



## aandabooks (Feb 2, 2009)

A thread like this should be a sticky. People complete new woodsheds all the time and it is nice to be able to add the pics to all the others. Would also be good to have it up top all the time for people that are starting the design process and need ideas.

Same would go for the woodhauler thread.


----------



## Scrapiron (Feb 2, 2009)

*back on track*

Well, getting this thread back on course. Here's a pic of the area next to my Taylor Stove. The Stove is on the left, the nearest building is the primary garage. I've gone through most of that wood since the picture was taken about 2.5 weeks ago.

I've got another area attached to the second garage that we just started stacking next years wood in. It's a little smaller than the pictured area- I think I can get about 4 cords stacked nicely (with room for air).


----------



## November Wolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Scrapiron said:


> Well, getting this thread back on course. Here's a pic of the area next to my Taylor Stove. The Stove is on the left, the nearest building is the primary garage. I've gone through most of that wood since the picture was taken about 2.5 weeks ago.
> 
> I've got another area attached to the second garage that we just started stacking next years wood in. It's a little smaller than the pictured area- I think I can get about 4 cords stacked nicely (with room for air).



You going through some serious wood. How much you burn in a season?


----------



## Scrapiron (Feb 2, 2009)

this is our first year with an OWB. So far my estimate is that we've used maybe 6.5 or 7 cords. And we've got a cold spell (for us) coming up in a few days.  We started the stove in late October- heating a 125yr old farmhouse (2,600sq ft).

I've got almost 2 cords stacked for next year and getting a load of logs (hopefully 3 cords when cut) delivered in a couple of days. I sure hope that load works out, I'd love to get a few more at the price he's asking.


----------



## zipper1081 (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is mine 20x20 I have about $300 in it all. 10x20 for wood the rest for log splitter, lawn mower,rooter tiller & other stuff wood if I need it Garden is out in front of it.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y106/zipper1081/Furance003.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y106/zipper1081/Furance004.jpg


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 2, 2009)

*Cheap and dirty*

Pallet parts, took the time and effort to pull a variety of nails and sort odd lumber parts to gain raw materials to cobble this stuff together, and as soon as I stop refilling these two areas I'll make it a proper shed. 
When 100% full, the area under both tin roofs will hold 26 cord by volume. I used a quart bottle of oil as the universal measuring device to show split sizes for new firewood customers.


----------



## woodbooga (Feb 2, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> the AS gods



LOL. Tree gods!


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 2, 2009)

Just to be fair, I cannot forget the reasons why I do this:

Wdchuckettes:


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 2, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> LOL. Tree gods!



Hey booga, Waaaaaaay to serene, you need the piissed off trees from the Hobbit series.


----------



## woodbooga (Feb 2, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> Hey booga, Waaaaaaay to serene, you need the piissed off trees from the Hobbit series.



Like this guy. Think he woke up on the wrong side of Middle Earth


----------



## R W Ohio (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Marine5068 (Feb 10, 2015)

Firewood racks under the front deck. There are two permanent ones behind that temp one you see there and another three identical on other end of the deck.
Capacity for all six racks is about 3 cords all together. (I need to build a wood shed to hold about five or six cords more)
All are filled with Maple, Elm, Ash and Birch (this season anyways).
Front of my house points East and the cantilevered deck is covered overhead so it's a great spot to store/season wood and keep it sheltered from the elements.
It's also close to the doors where the wood stove is.


----------



## Marine5068 (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's the other side.


----------



## Marine5068 (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's a pic of the whole front showing my Jeep Grand Cherokee unloading wood pellets for the upstairs pellet stove.


----------



## ft. churchill (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks like the pictures got lost on this thread. There were some cool sheds.


----------



## svk (Feb 10, 2015)

There's another, newer thread of the same name on here as well somewhere.


----------



## greendohn (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok, I'll play!! I have posted before, pics have been lost or I posted in another thread,,16' x 25', I roll the "bunker plastic" up in the summer months, roll it down thru the winter. I have put a metal roof on it since these pictures.

8 foot sliding door on the front and electric light..


----------



## Marine5068 (Feb 13, 2015)

ft. churchill said:


> Looks like the pictures got lost on this thread. There were some cool sheds.


I thought it was just my computer, why I couldn't see a lot of posted pics


----------



## 60DRB (Feb 14, 2015)

It doesn't stay cold too long in SW Alabama, so it's not very large... this was prior to filling up. Still has leftovers from last winter. Recycled roofing and pallets.


----------



## koomie (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Mapcinq (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## captjack (Jun 10, 2015)

I have 2 of these - both are 20L x 12d x 8H they each hold 13-15 cords depending on how tight I pack them. I have since wrapped them in heavy welded chicken wire for holding wood and allowing max air flow. I think I have a few hundred bucks total in them both. There is a divider in the middle now so when I empty one section in the winter I can start refilling it right away for the next year.


----------



## shokidq (Jun 27, 2015)

was sitting full of junk when the pic was taken, won't be able to fill it for this year until after the harvest to get access into the field.


----------

